# What is inside Generator



## JHGHGJHG (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello
how this type of generator work can you please expalin


----------



## damienhotel (Aug 14, 2018)

So the generator you have in the picture is classed as a silent diesel generator (See the diesel generators pictured here which operate with the engine inside. Inside is an alternator, fuel tank (although they are normally small) and ATS panel (if you choose to have an auto start one). Some of them are key start so won't have that panel on (the one on the front left). This promo shot of one of the 



 shows what's inside one (you may have to pause to see things better). 

They work by converting diesel fuel, into electricity the same way your car runs on it. Powers an engine, engine generates electricity and then you can tap off of it using a mv or hv cable (the same ones you may use in caravanning)

Hope that helps!


----------



## JHGHGJHG (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello
Can you explain how it work why its name kept silent generator and why it is used in office,bank,mobile tower , school etc


----------

